# Hamstring Tendonitis (Upper Hamstring Tendonopathy)



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm desperate here! I've been suffering from tendonitis in my hamstring tendons since June. Cycling aggravates it a tiny bit while anything involving running or jumping pretty much puts me out of commission. I'm currently trying to rest my legs as much as possible as well as soaking them in ice (snow haha) water twice a day. Trouble is, I don't know what to do as every source recommends something different. One school of thought is to rest as much as possible (did this for about a month over the summer without much luck) and others recommend continuing activities followed by icing, massaging etc. and "eccentric" exercises and stretching. Anyone have experience with this? What did you do? What helped and what didn't? Mountain biking is my life and I'm willing to do whatever it takes to ensure that I'll still be riding years from now. Thanks for the help


----------



## SMR (Apr 20, 2004)

If you've had this problem since June you need to go to Physical Therapy. Find one who does Astym. It hurts a bit but it helps the healing. Are you stretching your hip flexors? Don't know what you do for a job but sitting at a desk all day and cycling is tough on your hip flexors. I changed my work station to a stand up work station and it helps. You should also look at exercises that get your glutes firing. If your glutes aren't firing your hamstrings get overloaded. But if nothing has changed in 1/2 a year you need to see a Physical Therapist. Also get a foam roller if you don't have one, "The Stick" is another option.


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

My job is about 50% moving and 50% sitting at a desk. I was hoping to keep doctors out of the equation since I haven't had a good experience with one in about 20 years but you are probably right. I have been working my hip flexors and foam rolling a bit. I am currently trying to keep off of it as much as possible. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## SMR (Apr 20, 2004)

Physical therapists aren't doctors. You will need a Dr's refer all for PT in order for your insurance to cover it though. The PT person will provide treatments like Astym, ultrasound or other modalities to get the blood flowing. And then give you exercises and stretches to strengthen the area and correct any posture issues. I iced and rested for several weeks when i did mine and it helped a little but like yours it never fully went away. After the 1st Astym treatment it prob felt 50% better. Google Astym. I would really give PT a try.


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

Trying to find out what my insurance will cover for PT and go from there. How are you now? Fully recovered? Were you able to ride at all during your recovery?


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

Had my first session with the PT yesterday and he couldn't get over how tight my hamstrings are so I'm starting with lots of stretches 3x per day. I go back next wednesday. He is Astym certified. Should I ask to get this done or just wait to see if he suggests it? I think the stretching helps but definitely seems like only a part of the puzzle


----------



## SMR (Apr 20, 2004)

Yes ask him to do the Astym, if for no other reason just to see what its like. Im surprised he didnt do it on your 1st visit, maybe he just wanted to evaluate you. But for me it made a real difference. Is he having you stretch your hip flexors as well?


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

SMR said:


> Yes ask him to do the Astym, if for no other reason just to see what its like. Im surprised he didnt do it on your 1st visit, maybe he just wanted to evaluate you. But for me it made a real difference. Is he having you stretch your hip flexors as well?


Yes, he has me stretching my hip flexors as well, though they are pretty limber. I will ask him to do the Astym next visit. My first appt was mostly an evaluation and some learning new stretches. Turns out my PT is a mountain biker too!


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

I've been getting this over the last couple riding seasons too...it seems to go away over the winter (run on treadmill season). I get it in my forward leg (left one) only.


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

steadite said:


> I've been getting this over the last couple riding seasons too...it seems to go away over the winter (run on treadmill season). I get it in my forward leg (left one) only.


Man, I wish mine was that way! If I run I'm out of commission for a week or so. At this point I'd be surprised if I'm able to run for a couple years but maybe I'm just being pessimistic. Riding really doesn't hurt it much but I feel like I might be riding when I should be resting. Got the OK to do light riding for now and hopefully easing back into it by spring


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I had another session of PT and I asked about astym treatments. While he said he would be more than happy to do it, he said he doesn't think it is necessary at this point as the stretches he has me doing are working wonders. I'm going to go ahead and trust his judgement and hold off for now to see if it keeps improving. He feels the whole issue is due to overuse and that getting them to a normal length is key.


----------



## tommyg80 (Jun 24, 2013)

Amy update with your injury?


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed response, there's been a lot going on in life lately! Unfortunately, the tendonitis has not really gotten any better at all. I still stretch on a daily basis and it keeps me mobile but that's about it. Running/squats,etc.. are out of the question still. I'm considering going back to try the ASTYM treatments as I'm running out of options.


----------



## tommyg80 (Jun 24, 2013)

You are going to have to be patient. It has taken approximately 17 months for my injury to heal. Don't stretch, don't run, don't do anything that will aggregate it. Once my hammy started feeling better, I started riding slow and easy for months. It would still hurt but I was riding smart. 18 months into this injury and I finally started running last week. I totally understand what you are going through but you have to be patient.

Also, the only thing that seemed to help for me was Biofreeze. I would suggest trying it if you haven't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorangutan (Aug 28, 2012)

Digging up this old thread as I was searching for my own hamstring thread from years ago. I also had hamstring pain which persisted and forced me to give up cycling for many years. 

All the Dr's kept telling me to stretch the hams. 

What has FINALLY helped in the last few years to allow me back on the bike:
Oval chainring
Forward seat position. But not so much as to cause knee issues. 
Do NOT stretch hamstrings. 
Instead stretch calves, lower and upper back. I stretch these before every ride and it makes a night and day difference.


----------

